# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Khuyến mại 1/6 tại Nhà hàng Hoa Biển 35 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

## Amthuc365.vn

Nhân dịp 1/6, *Nhà hàng Hoa Biển* xin gửi lời tri ân tới khách hàng với phiếu giảm giá lên tới *20%* từ ngày 22/5 – 2/6 đối với các bàn đến ăn có trẻ em đi cùng dưới 13 tuổi.

 Bên cạnh đó, để chào mừng sinh nhật 3 năm tại Nhà hàng Hoa Biển còn có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt từ ngày *15/5 – 15/7/2012*.
      ► Tặng thẻ VIP miễn phí cho tất cả các khách hàng khi đến ăn tại nhà hàng.
      ► Giảm *30%* đối với khách đặt tiệc sinh nhật, tổ chức họp, hội nghị.
      ► Giảm *15%* đối với khách đặt số lượng từ 6 người trở lên.
      ► Hải sản dành cho bà bầu giảm *20%*.
      ► Tặng rượu vang cho khách hàng thân thiết của nhà hàng.
 Nhà hàng kèm theo dịch vụ *bán* hải sản tơi ngon, chế biến món ăn cho khách mang về với giá *đặc biệt.* Và dịch vụ mang đến tận nơi theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.
Nhà hàng Hoa Biển xin được phục vụ quý khách!
 Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin quý khách vui lòng LH: *04 3773 9576* hotline: *0906 140 409*
Địa chỉ: *35 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng - Ba Đình _ Hà Nội*
_Amthuc365.vn_

----------

